
The iOS App Store Brings Users Only Because It’s the Only Choice - aspenmayer
https://inessential.com/2020/06/20/the_ios_app_store_brings_users_only_beca
======
zepto
Ok - but what is Brent and DHH going to do about all the bad actors who will
also distribute their software outside the store.

Have they not considered that?

Do they not care about anyone impacted by that?

At this point, who can deny the problems with the App Store?

But denying the problems with the alternatives just because you personally
stand to benefit seems like just as much of a problem.

